# 2-year old with hives every morning



## mama2landon (Oct 13, 2007)

DS has been waking up with hives the past 3-days. He hasn't had any new foods, we have a relatively new detergent, but had been using it for almost a month without any reactions. The only thing new were Sambucus (sp?) syrup because he has had a cold, we had given that for 2 or 3 days with no problem. Also Nature's Plus Kids Immune Booster vitamins which we started at the same time, also with no problem. Friday morning he woke up with a few itchy bumps that turned into this massive welt across his stomach and around the side, but nowhere else on the body. Gave him Benadryl and it went away after a couple hours. We stopped the Sambucus and vitamin's Friday, but he has still had the hives every morning except Sunday. They've been milder, like this but maybe only because we've given him a little Benadryl right away. Talked to the nurse at the pedi's office and she sounded baffled, she mentioned maybe a virus, but thought it would be over the entire body, not just the trunk area. Any ideas? I'm think I should get him to see the doctor just because I'm worried it might get more serious. Anybody have similar experience?


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I would see a doctor, and bring him the pictures.
Detergent getting rinsed enough? DH said that he had something similar at a camp where they didn't rinse the sheets well enough. As a contact reaction. But it is interesting that it's on his stomach. Though that is one of the most sensitive skin areas.
If the benadryl is making it go away, it's got to be a reaction to something. Some things take a few days to get out of your system. Is it itchy?


----------



## MRJmama (Mar 18, 2008)

Ouchie that looks uncomfortable! Have you tried rewashing all the bedding? Maybe something got on the sheets that is irritating the skin. It could also maybe do to being too sweaty at night. I remember once getting hives across my belly when over heated.

I would guess it is something topical that he is getting the reaction from since it seems to be only on his tummy. Maybe try a really good soak in the tub to make sure he is not harboring anything under his fingernails and scratching at night.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

I would switch detergent and rewash the sheets. My kids got hives all over once after wearing clothes my MIL washed because she used WAY too much OxyClean.


----------



## mama2landon (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, I rewashed the sheets and gave him a really long bath last night, but he still woke up at about 3:30 in the morning with a really bad case on his throat and near his mouth. Also random small breakouts on the ankle and back. This is the first time they weren't confined to the trunk. I thought I saw one inside his mouth, and I was freaked out that he might end up with breathing troubles this time, so I gave him some Benadryl and we went to the emergency room. By the time we got there- 20 minutes away- they were all gone again. They fussed about his vax status







, talked about his cough (which was not that bad IMO) and said 70% of hives cases never have the cause determined and that this is one of them. They recommended that if it continues, we follow up with his pedi and maybe get a referral to an allergy specialist.

These are painfully itchy, he cries and pulls my hand to them to try and get me to help scratch. He's a hot-blooded guy, and does sometimes get sweaty at night, but the past week its been very cool at night- and he won't sleep with anything covering him anyway, so I can't imagine him getting hot enough to break out. He doesn't seem sweaty when he wakes me up. Right now, I'm thinking either a cold/virus is causing this, or maybe a reaction to something the vitamins had in them (like Shitake mushroom extract). He hasn't had the vitamins since Friday, though.

I don't know. I guess I'll call his pedi and see if they wan't to get him in right away, or wait and see what happens.


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

Just a shot in the dark, but are there any bug-bite-looking things that remain after the hives go away? If so, it could be bed bugs and he could be allergic. (But there would definitely be bites that you'd see later, and it doesn't sound like there are.)


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

Well not knowing what it is from... if it was my son it would have been from his food allergies and he would have recieved an Epi pen and ambulance ride if I saw that on him.

To be safe you may want an expert opinion on that!


----------



## mama2landon (Oct 13, 2007)

He had three breakouts yesterday, and we went in to see the pedi today. After extensive Googling last night and talking to her today, I'm pretty convinced that the hives are coming from this cold or virus or whatever it is he's got. She said its not uncommon to see kids come in who have had hives for 2-3 weeks, and that jives with the what I read last night. I hope his do not last so long, but if they haven't stopped in a couple weeks, I will be doing some major cleaning (tossing of stuffed animals and other dust collectors) and dietary changes to see if its allergy related instead. So far he's only had one minor breakout that lasted for about 10 minutes, and his cough and cold are finally seeming to clear up- I hope we're on the mend now.

Sheesh- kids really need to come with a manual and error codes to look up when things go wrong.


----------

